# canton dm 50 funktioniert nicht!



## JJ Walker (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.
Ich habe  vorgestern die soundbar canton dm 50 gekauft. Diese hat einfach einen sehr guten sound und passt perfekt in mein kleines zimmer.
Ich habe nun folgendes problem um diese nutzen zu können muss ich sie mit hilfe eines optischen kabels mit dem tv verbinden.  Allerdings bekomme ich keinen ton aus der box heraus.
Laut verkäufer muss ich meinen tv umstellen damit dieser weis das er den sound jetzt über den optical audio output geben soll und nicht die eigenen internen boxen verwenden soll.
Leider finde ich weder im handbuch noch im internet eine anleitung wie das geht. Ich besitze einen panasonic tx l39es61
Ich brauch dringend hilfe. Würde ungern die box zurück gehen lassen.

Thx an alle die helfen.


----------



## Bennz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: canton dm 50 funktioniert nicht! HILFE*

Menü für sound/audio --> Spdif selection --> pcm, wäre möglich das du stereo nutzen musst damit es funktioniert.


----------



## JJ Walker (9. Dezember 2013)

Bennz schrieb:


> Menü für sound/audio --> Spdif selection --> pcm, wäre möglich das du stereo nutzen musst damit es funktioniert.



Ok. Was genau meinst du mit spdif? Pcm? Aber danke werd ich versuchen.


----------



## Bennz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: canton dm 50 funktioniert nicht! HILFE*

spdif ist dein optischer ausgang, auto/pcm steht als option im handbuch von deinem fernseher.

habe dieses pdf genutzt auf seite 142


----------



## JJ Walker (9. Dezember 2013)

Ahja gut. Bei den audio einstellungen war ich auch schon bei den 3 hdmi eingängen. Aber da habe ich nichts verstellt. Da ich ja mit einem optischen kabel und nicht über hdmi verbunden bin.
Wenn ich wieder daheim bin versuch ich es trotzdem.


----------



## JJ Walker (9. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie find ich die hdmi Einstellungen nicht mehr.  Ich bin einfach zu blöd.


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Dezember 2013)

So alles an einstellingen ausprobiert.  funktioniert nicht. Am tv liegts also nicht. Jetzt weis ich nicht mehr weiter!  Bei panasonic angerufen.  Die sagen der optische ausgang bekommt sowieso immer ein signal um nach drausen zu senden. Am tv muss man gar nichts umstellen da er sowieso bei auto einstellung automatisch den optical ausgang nimmt wenn da was angeklemmt ist.
Was jetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: canton dm 50 funktioniert nicht! HILFE*

Schau mal - während der Ton beim TV läuft - ob aus dem Kabel ein rotes Licht flimmert. Wenn ja, dann kommt da auch ein Tonsignal raus.

 Was Du auch mal machen kannst: du hast ja sicher nen DVD/Bluray-Player. Die haben meist auch nen optischen Ausgang. Teste damit mal, ob DAS geht. Wenn ja, dann liegt es logischerweise an irgendeiner Einstellung des TVs.



 PS: es geht aber um den Ton, den der TV mit seinem eigenen TV-Receiver erzeugt? Oder willst Du den Ton eines Gerätes, das oder HDMI am TV angeschlossen ist, abgreifen? Letzteres ist bei manchen TVs nicht möglich.


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Dezember 2013)

Rotes licht hab ich immer am anderen ende des kabels. 
Ich möchte das tonsignal des tvs abgreifen. Mir wurde ja auch vom Händler gesagt das wenn ich nen panasonic tv hab auch dan den ton bekonme wenn ich über meine ps3 z.b. blurays schaue trotzdem mit dem optischen ausgang des tv s ton bekommen sollte. Das vorführgerät war auch vom tv zur soundbar verbunden obwohl mit einem blueray player ein film abgespielt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: canton dm 50 funktioniert nicht! HILFE*

Das hängt aber eben vom Fernseher ab - es GIBT TV-Geräte, bei denen das nicht klappt. Daher wäre es gut, wenn Du mal mit nem DVD-Player testen könntest, also optisches Kabel DIREKT dran - nur um sicherzugehen.

 Wegen des roten Lichts: flimmert das denn auch, oder ist es nur "an" ?

 Und du hast auch nicht aus versehen ne Staubschutzkappe bei der Soundbar vergessen abzunehmen?


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Dezember 2013)

Also das rote licht ist an flimert aber nicht. 
Staubschutzkappen sind keine mehr dran.


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Dezember 2013)

So ich habs geschaft. Aber nur mit hilfe eine freundlichen servic Mitarbeiters von csnton der mir ne e mail geschrieben hat.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: canton dm 50 funktioniert nicht! HILFE*

und woran lag es?


----------



## JJ Walker (10. Dezember 2013)

Erlich gesagt weis ich es nicht. Ich musste laut der der anleitung des servicmitarbeiter den tv in den hotelmodus stellen und da kann mn bei panasonic nochmal ton einstellungen vornehmen.
Ist laut mitarbeiter aber nur bei einzelnen tv s so. Auch wenn es die gleiche serie ist gabs schon diese probleme.


----------

